# catchfrase for a tattoo



## La Ica

hello everyone,

i need to know how 'raving bitch' can be written in Japanese.
i've looked in the dictonary for both words but there are too many versions i don't know which one is the rightest.

i need this expression for a tattoo.

thanks,
e.


----------



## animelover

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/02/fashion/sundaystyles/02tattoos.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


			
				New York Times said:
			
		

> James Morel, the chief executive officer of Dr. Tattoff, tattoo removal specialists in Beverly Hills, Calif., says his clinics sign up five or six new patients a week who, like Mr. Magness and Ms. Norton, have discovered that their Chinese tattoos mean something drastically different from what they intended.




http://hanzismatter.blogspot.de/?m=1
http://www.buzzfeed.com/ellievhall/ridiculous-chinese-character-tattoos-translated
http://kotaku.com/why-you-shouldnt-get-chinese-script-tattoos-if-you-ca-1037896584


http://www.irezumiart.co.uk/irezumi-symbology/
http://truebluetattoos.co.za/japanese-tattoo-art/popular-japanese-tattoos-meanings
http://richmondtattooshops.com/japanese-tattoos-history-meaning/


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

『きちがいメス豚』
This is a translation.
I advise you to use this only when you will never show it to any native Japanese people or someone who knows Japanese.
They will laugh at you secretly.

I personally think that you have a very bad idea to make tattoo in the Japanese letters.
It's extremely awful for most native Japanese speakers, except very poorly educated people or Japanese yakuza.

Sorry, correction) Even Japanese yakuza will laugh at you. They will laugh aloud at you, not secretly.


----------



## La Ica

thanks for the heads up.
look, i also found these versions of the phrase. may i ask you if they are also correct and what do they mean exactly? 

1) 妄想雌犬 2) 狂乱雌犬 3) せん妄雌犬 4) わめく雌犬

either way, if i want the phrase tattooed plumb-line, the first ideograph should be the one on the left, right?

thanks,
e.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sorry, in #3. 豚 is typo for 犬　：　きちがいメス犬

1) 妄想雌犬 = a female dog that has a crazy, ridiculous dream 
2) 狂乱雌犬 = a crazy, gone-mad female dog
3) せん妄雌犬 =a female dog that has delirium 
4) わめく雌犬　= a barking female dog
5) きちがいメス犬 = a female dog that is crazy

They are read from left to right.

They are not cool at all. When Japanese people read them, the impression would be more like  "A female dog with a lot of poop" or something. They are not cool at all.

If you make a tattoo of one of these phrases, you will make a dermatologist (skin doctor) rich because you will be ashamed and embarrassed to find the real meaning of it in the future.
You should hide the tattoo when you go to Japan because Japanese people have strong discrimination for tattooed people.
The historical reason is tattoos are for the proof of criminal record, and only Japanese Yakuza (mafia) made tattoos.
The public bath are officially banned to enter people with tattoo.  If they enter the place, police will come to stop them.
(You will make a herpetologist (liver doctor) rich because maybe you will suffer from hepatitis (liver disease). )
Japanese girls also don't like to see these tattoos because it is extremely awful and funny.


----------



## La Ica

allright, now you've officially scared me.
well, translations are not consistent with what i'd like to say, not exactly. i need to explain to you what i mean and then, i hope you'll help me for the last time. 
later i will decide if i have to drop this tattoo thing or not. sorry to bother you again.

this is what i would like to say: if a woman is combative and determined, is often branded as 'bitch', that is: 'a pain in the ass', when instead, she's just trying to do her job, or to be. so, i will need the kanji expression (or expressions) for a woman who's tenacious and for that reason pointed at as a 'crazy bitch'. 
'barking' and 'crazy' may be fine, but 'female dog'? not at all.

thank you again,
e.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

肛門痛で狂乱してわめく(女)　
(It has the exact meaning of : A crazy and barking (woman) who has the pain in the ass.) lol


----------



## Cowrie

Hi there!

La Ica, because you say you “will need the kanji expression” in post #6, you may want to know the fact that _Kanji_ ideographs are also called Chinese characters and they are originally from China. If what you want exactly is those ideographs, I would suggest going to the Chinese forum. (And, in my personal opinion, tattoos look better in Chinese.) Don’t forget to explain everything you intend to mean!


----------



## La Ica

oh boy, thank you Cowrie! will do.


----------



## John_Doe

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> The public bath are officially banned to enter people with tattoo.  If they enter the place, police will come to stop them.



Not that I've never known of this fact, but is it even legal to refuse people with tattoos to enter? I mean, is there any legal basis for doing this? This "ban" just reeks of social prejudice.


----------



## M Mira

John_Doe said:


> Not that I've never known of this fact, but is it even legal to refuse people with tattoos to enter? I mean, is there any legal basis for doing this? This "ban" just reeks of social prejudice.



Vague charges like "disturbing the peace", I believe. It's part of the "war on yakuza", so minor tatoos like lover's name or a catchphrase nowhere like those of a yakuza's may be tolerated.


----------

